# bike shops in mexico city DF?



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

hola!

im so happy to have found a forum for bike riders in mexico city. recently the past month or so i have been trying to find a bike for myself in mexico city becasue everyone around me has been buying a bike to ride. i have been having trouble finding a bike in mexico city because i am a gordito! anyway. i know people have mentioned that there are shops here in mexico city that sell bikes like giants, specialized, canondales and etc. i wanted to know if anyone could give me exact store names and addresses to where these bike shops are located. the only bikes ive seen are turbos and merced? i think and some other unknown brands to me. i know for sure they wont handle my weight. i've been trying to google bike shops in DF but all im getting is marti's and a merced dealer in the centro area. i am planning to get a jamis durango from the states in about a week since ive failed trying to find a good bike shop and not a "martis". i would like to find out places in mexico city (im located in zona rosa) where i might be able to upgrade some parts on the bike like forks, wheels and what not or even tune ups. can you guys recommend some shops for me?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

BICIMANIACOS PH .55364651 www.bicimaniacos .com


----------



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks any other sugesstions?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Try with www.viansi.com, www.transvisionbike.com, bicimaniacos as recommended and go around Division del Norte Av. there are several shops in that area.

Viansi has a shop very close to Metro Polanco and two locals away there's also Ciclo Uzi.
Transvision has several shops north of the city, but hit the one close to Plaza Satelite.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

maxxxsta said:


> hola!
> 
> i have been having trouble finding a bike in mexico city because i am a gordito! anyway.where i might be able to upgrade some parts on the bike like forks, wheels and what not or even tune ups. can you guys recommend some shops for me?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maxxxsta:

If you can´t find a bike you like , you can travel to the city of Puebla, here we have very good bike shops and good prices. Puebla is only 120 km from Mexico city


----------



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

omg thank you guys for all the help i will definiately go check out trans tommorrow.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

maxxxsta said:


> omg thank you guys for all the help i will definiately go check out trans tommorrow.


Transvision bike at Satelite is a very good shop, I don't know about bicimaniacos. Viansi is also very good, but they don't have as many things as Transvision.


----------

